# Uncapping modems?



## koshyjohn (Jan 8, 2006)

Where can I find more information about uncapping cable modems or any broadband modem for that matter?

What is the highest speed provided for a home broadband user in India? Is there any service provider providing speeds in *excess* of 512kbps for sub-Rs2000pm like in the US? If not, how long do you think it will be before our download speeds exceed 1Mbps without a significant increase in the current tariffs?


----------



## theraven (Jan 8, 2006)

the capping is done from the isp side
not in ur modem


----------



## godsownman (Jan 8, 2006)

But how is the capping done , do they use some specific software etc.

IS there anyway to find out at what speed my net has been capped.

Regards


----------



## theraven (Jan 9, 2006)

server side administrative software


----------



## pratheesh_prakash (Jan 9, 2006)

OOPS!!
what do you mean by capping/uncapping modems??


----------



## theraven (Jan 9, 2006)

he means the download cap that u have on the net connection

basically suppose u have mtnl triband and the dsl 399 plan
in that u get a 256 kbps line
and 700mb of free downloads
thats called a cap
anythign above it u will be charged for .. at 1.20 per mb for mtnl triband

basically means limitation


----------

